# My Nano cube Iwagumi(8L)



## hebi (Jul 8, 2007)

hi guys, new here and also pretty new to aquascaping, since i started not more than 5mths ago 
had been coming to this forum for tips and ideas and just love it, also inspired by a few scapes. recently, i decided to set up a rather small 20cmx20cmx20cm cube iwagumi to be placed on my desk.
specs are as follow:
8L cube tank
13W dymax lighting
GEX substrate

planning to use hc as main plant and maybe a small amount of eleocharis acicularis around the rocks.
i have tried 2 scapes actually but dont know which 1 is more suitable as a iwagumi. comments are welcomed!

before rearrangement of rocks:



























after:



























and sorry for the slight blur in the last 2 pics


----------



## moonstream (Oct 22, 2007)

those look like great layouts, however I think the first one looks a little bit better, maybe move out the smaller rocks and put some dwarf hair grass between it. i cant wait to see it matured, you may want to check out the posts about growing hair grass and HC emersed, I belive it is supposed to work better. what are you planning on stocking it with?


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

the second setup gives more sense of depth.....

if you plan on using hairgrass and HC together eventually the hairgrass will spread out into your hc and take over....


----------



## hebi (Jul 8, 2007)

im thinking of growing them emmersed first and i have tried that method before for another tank of mine, turn out great no algae and no worry about CO2. regarding fauna, think i will decide that much later  regarding the use of HG and HC, i have seem some Amano's scape where the HC seems to merge with HG, can anyone enlighten me on how that effect is achieved?

anyway, i rearrange the rocks just now got something i like. heres the pic:


----------

